# More "aged" humor



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

At my age rolling out of bed is the easy part. Getting up off the floor is hard.

And sometimes getting out of bed just ruins the whole day.

Let's face it we're at an age where "Getting Lucky" means you found your car in the parking lot.

Did you know that there are more airplanes in the oceans than submarines in the air?

"Do Not Touch" must be one of the scariest things to read in Braille.

How the heck can eating a 2 pound box of chocolates makes me gain 5 pounds.

Did you know Line Dancing was started by women waiting to use the bathroom.

It's O.K. if you disagree with me. I can't force you to be right.

And finally: 

When asked - Do you play any dangerous sports? 
I answered; I sometimes disagree with my wife!

As an after thought: 
That wonderful moment when your steak is on the grill and you can already feel your mouth watering... Do you think Vegans feel the same way when mowing their lawn???

eep: :hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------

